# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Kur mendon pozitivisht terheq energji pozitive !!!

## AuGuSt_

Kush e ka pare dokumentarin "The Secret"?

I gjithe morali i ketij dokumentari eshte qe "Positive thinking attracts positive energy" Kjo filozofi po behet shume e me shume popullore kohet e fundit.

C'mendoni ju? 

Menyra si filmi e parashtron eshte se universi percepton valet qe kalojne ne trurin e njeriut dhe i jep ate qe i kalojne njeriut ne mendje. Dmth qe valet edhe mendimet ne trurin e njeriut terheqin energji pozitive ose negative.
Filmi te keshillon qe te mendosh per ato qe do qe te te ndodhin e jo per ato qe nuk do qe te te ndodhin. Se kur ti mendon per nje gje shume, qofte ajo pozitive apo negative, ti e terheq ate energji. Universi nuk arrin te dalloje nqs ti e do apo nuk e do ate gje, keshtu qe nqs ti e mendon, do e terheqesh. Per gjerat qe nuk i do, mos i mendo, por mendo te kunderten. Psh kur mendon "nuk dua te ngelem ne klase", zevenedesoje ate mendim me "dua ta kaloj klasen".

Apo

Personalisht, une, e lidh edhe e shpjegoj kete teori me Self-Fulfilling Prophecy. Kur dikush ka besim tek vetja edhe mendon e punon shume per dicka, so do qe e pa kapshme qe duket, arrin ta kape. Dmth, nqs e do nje gje me patjeter, provo ta arrish edhe mendo qe do t'ia dalesh, mos thuaj qe s'e bej dot edhe terhiqu.
Ndersa, kur nuk e do, mos bej gjera qe te cojne drejt saj. 
Sa me teper e mendon nje gje aq normale te duket.

----------


## Lady Oscar

Une s'marr vesh nga keto gjera, por nga eksperienca e provimeve me goje kam vene re dicka:

mos mendo pyetjet ose temat qe nuk di, se ato te bien!  :ngerdheshje: 

Eshte sikur ne nje fare menyre ti i percjell profesorit "friken/ mendimet" e tua.

Shkurt, perqendrohesha vetem tek gjerat qe dija deri ne momentin e fundit. 
Gjithesesi, duhet thene qe kam mesuar gjithmone me sh se 50% te programit, se nuk jam dhe aq sypatrembur.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dust

> Kush e ka pare dokumentarin "The Secret"?
> 
> I gjithe morali i ketij dokumentari eshte qe "Positive thinking attracts positive energy" Kjo filozofi po behet shume e me shume popullore kohet e fundit.
> 
> C'mendoni ju? 
> 
> Menyra si filmi e parashtron eshte se universi percepton valet qe kalojne ne trurin e njeriut dhe i jep ate qe i kalojne njeriut ne mendje. Dmth qe valet edhe mendimet ne trurin e njeriut terheqin energji pozitive ose negative.
> Filmi te keshillon qe te mendosh per ato qe do qe te te ndodhin e jo per ato qe nuk do qe te te ndodhin. Se kur ti mendon per nje gje shume, qofte ajo pozitive apo negative, ti e terheq ate energji. Universi nuk arrin te dalloje nqs ti e do apo nuk e do ate gje, keshtu qe nqs ti e mendon, do e terheqesh. Per gjerat qe nuk i do, mos i mendo, por mendo te kunderten. Psh kur mendon "nuk dua te ngelem ne klase", zevenedesoje ate mendim me "dua ta kaloj klasen".
> 
> ...


Me pelqeu kjo fraza e fundit.Sepse,cdo gje ne jete,ka ndikimin tone shpirteror,ne raport me ngjarjet qe presim te ndodhin.Rruga drejt nje suksesi,kalon nepermjet optimizmit qe kemi brenda nesh.
Me kete menyre,perballojme me pozitivisht,edhe nje deshtim.Apo nje sukses te humbur.Pra,kemi te bejme,me vete forcen e mendjes,te pergatise terrenin,per cdo lloj situate,thjesht duke menduar pozitivisht.

Nejse,pas kesaj,fshihet nje filozofi gjigante.Le te mos perpiqemi te shpjegojme cfare ndodh pikerisht ne universin e pafund,por le te kerkojme optimizmin ne universin tone te vogel shpirteror.

----------


## ^SHIU^

Kur mendon pozitivisht terheq energji pozitive !!! 


Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
...

----------


## kiniku

> I gjithe morali i ketij dokumentari eshte qe "Positive thinking attracts positive energy" Kjo filozofi po behet shume e me shume popullore kohet e fundit.
> 
> C'mendoni ju?



Librat e filmat e ketij zhanri rendom perfundojne me happy ending, prandaj edhe na pelqejne. 

Ne realitet, jo cdo gje ka happy ending dhe te mendosh pozitivisht, do te thote te tregohesh naiv e mendjelehte dhe e vetmja gje qe do terheqesh do kete pasoja negative.

Remark ne "Asgje te re ne perendim" ne nje "skene" ku zhvillohej lufte, njeri prej ushtarve te rinj, rreth te 20-tave, thote, "Njeriu gjerat e keqija mund te i perballon vetem nese nuk vret mendjen per to".  Eshte e thjeshte: te mendosh per gjerat negative, do te thote se duhet te veprosh e shume here kjo eshte e mundimshme. Prandaj, mendo pozitivisht.

----------


## Conquistador

> Kush e ka pare dokumentarin "The Secret"?
> 
> I gjithe morali i ketij dokumentari eshte qe "Positive thinking attracts positive energy" Kjo filozofi po behet shume e me shume popullore kohet e fundit.
> 
> C'mendoni ju? 
> 
> Menyra si filmi e parashtron eshte se universi percepton valet qe kalojne ne trurin e njeriut dhe i jep ate qe i kalojne njeriut ne mendje. Dmth qe valet edhe mendimet ne trurin e njeriut terheqin energji pozitive ose negative.
> Filmi te keshillon qe te mendosh per ato qe do qe te te ndodhin e jo per ato qe nuk do qe te te ndodhin. Se kur ti mendon per nje gje shume, qofte ajo pozitive apo negative, ti e terheq ate energji. Universi nuk arrin te dalloje nqs ti e do apo nuk e do ate gje, keshtu qe nqs ti e mendon, do e terheqesh. Per gjerat qe nuk i do, mos i mendo, por mendo te kunderten. Psh kur mendon "nuk dua te ngelem ne klase", zevenedesoje ate mendim me "dua ta kaloj klasen".


Ky stil i te menduarit eshte pak a shume i drjete. Por ka raste kur njeriu eshte ne buze te gremines. Si p.sh vetem per nje note ai mund te ngelet ne klase. Dhe ne deshperim e siper atij nuk i shkon mendia te thote "dua ta kaloj klasen" por "nuk dua te ngelem ne klase". Kjo ndodh ne menyre te pavullnetshme dhe nje njeri nuk arrin ta kuptoje, pasi varet shume edhe me nivelin e ndjeshmerise qe ka ai tip njeriu. Te ndjeshmit gjithnje bien pre e emocioneve dhe ne shumicen e rasteve gabojne ne menyren e te vepruarit.

----------


## Conquistador

> Kur mendon pozitivisht terheq energji pozitive !!! 
> 
> 
> Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
> Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
> Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
> ...


 :pa dhembe:  nga eksperienca personale, sa here e kam bo ket gjo gjithmon kam hum...

----------


## alibaba

Mendim pozitiv + punë = vetëm në këtë rast ka rezultat

Se po të biesh në kokërr të shpinës, edhe postin e krytarit të ofrojnë dhe përton të ngrihet nuk bëhet dot kryetar.

----------


## thunderstruck

tani,kur une mendoj pozitivisht i pohoj vetes.

1-çdogje qe kam nevoje vjen tek une lehte dhe automatikisht.

2-une e hap zemren dhe le dashurine te hyje brenda.

3-te kerkosh ndihme,me ben mua me te forte,te pranosh ndihme me ben me te zgjuar.

4-une krijoj realitetin tim.

5-une e dua dhe e pranoj veten time,keshtu si jam.

6-une jam i shendetshem,i pasur(kenaqem me ate qe kam dhe shikoj perpara per te patur me shume),dhe i zgjuar.

7-une çliroj energji pozitive tek çdonjeri qe takoj.por edhe thith,negativitetin e shmang,e harroj.

8-i besoj proçesit te jetes.

9-e dua jeten time dhe jetoj me gezim.

ps.dua te theksoj qe jo gjithmone ja dal mbane te mendoj pozitivisht.....sepse dihet la vita e una merda,alla fine si muore.

dukem kontradiktor :perqeshje:

----------


## Beuni

Urime per shkrimin terheqes qe keni shkruar. Une do deshiroja te jepja disa mendime rreth mendimit pozitiv. E gjitha kjo mendoj ka te beje me LOA (Law of Attraction= ligji i terheqjes, ne te gjithe diapazonin, pozitiv dhe negativ), qe me sa kuptoj cdo gje qe ne mendojme dhe se si ne mendojme, jep reagimin deri diku ne menyre automatike. Psh nese une kam frike se do te ngel ne provim, kjo do te thote se mendimi im eshte negativ dhe kjo do te paraqitet ne llojin e valeve qe do me pershkojne mua, pra energji negative, dhe shanset qe une nuk do te ngel jane shume te vogla, dhe secili nga ne ka me shumice eksperienca te ndodhive te tilla. Kjo me sa kuptoj une, e ka bazen ne ate qe thuhet se materia eshte energji, dhe cdo materie jepet si ekzistence e energjise. Nese do e shohim ne menyra te tjera si p.sh ne teorine e Chackras, cdo njeri prej nesh eshte i paraqitur ne ngjyra, dhe vete ngjyra eshte vale, energji vibracioni (sot dihen gjatesit e valeve te ngjyrave te ndryshme, etj). 
Pra duke folur per energjine pozitive, perdorimin e saj dhe te mirat e perftuara prej perdorimit te saj, do thosha se vertet eshte shume i kendshem. 
thunderstruck, eshte nje kenaqesi per mua kur shoh se paska njerez qe aplikojne hapat e LOA, dhe ju jap urimet e mia me te mira. Keep thinking positive.
Nje fjale e urte thote kush kerkon gjen, por edhe si te kerkosh gjen. 
Te gjitheve te keni nje vit te ri te mbare.

----------


## altint71

August vertet interesante .
Ke shum te drejt qe nje gje ta arrish perpara duhet ta duash me force e te besh te pamunderenqe tja arrish duhet te mendosh pozitivisht .
Volere e potere thote Italiani

----------


## alibaba

Më duket se ka kohë që është zbuluar ekzistenca e valëve të trurit, thjesht radiovalë, me frekuencë 8 deri 12 herz, dhe nëse e shpjegojmë në këtë mënyrë, atëherë nuk do të duket e çuditshme.

Pra Tru=Radiostacion i gjallë

Ndiqeni linkun http://www.web-us.com/brainwavesfunction.htm

----------


## sulioti

> Më duket se ka kohë që është zbuluar ekzistenca e valëve të trurit, thjesht radiovalë, me frekuencë 8 deri 12 herz, dhe nëse e shpjegojmë në këtë mënyrë, atëherë nuk do të duket e çuditshme.
> 
> Pra Tru=Radiostacion i gjallë
> 
> Ndiqeni linkun http://www.web-us.com/brainwavesfunction.htm


Qekur dolen telefonat celualar ne qarkullim njerzit pesuan nje ndryshim te madh ne menyren e te menduarit, dhe nje crregullim me mendimet pozitive e mendimet negative, shkaku;thithja me shume se normalja e energjive perreth nga telefoni celular.Pas daljes se celulareve ne qarkullim njerzit u ben me te trishtuar e me te stresuar, shakaku ;thithja e energjive negative qe transmetohen nga antena e celularit ne trupin e njeriut.

Per te vertetuar kete qe thash me lart lereni nja ca dite telefonin celulr jashte jetes tuaj te perditshme, dhe menje her do e kuptoni ndryshimin.

Kete fenomen e kuptova ne nje rast kur humba celularin e ndejta pak dite pa ceulular, por ja qe doni ju keto dit pa celular isha me i qete e me ne humor se kure e kisha ate,them se dicka luhet me valet, qe permend ALI baba me lart.
Sa per temen, them se mendimi pozitiv ndimon goxha ne cfare do lloj drejtimi.

----------


## Barlet23

Meqe te gjitha keto qe keni thene ketu jane shume te verteta dhe ne shumicen e rasteve te pamundura per tu zbatuar une do ju sygjeroja Programin ThinkRightNow. 

Secili nga ne mund te gjej dicka ne kete program dhe te clirohet nga 'Bad Habits' ose energjite negative qe keni akumuluar ne tru deri tani. 

Nuk po ju shkruaj me shume ne permbajtjen e programit por ju mund ta eksploroni vete.
http://www.thinkrightnow.com/

----------


## Viola.V

> Kur mendon pozitivisht terheq energji pozitive !!! 
> 
> 
> Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
> Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
> Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
> ...


*The Law of Attraction works by thinking and feeling as if you already had what you wanted ....Lotto was a good idea only if it was your dream not every body's dream ...It works only if it is aligned and not in different direction .

In your case it MUST  look like that : 

1 million dollar it WILL BE  MINE BY THIS DATE ( 1 Oct 2010 for example )

Ask and it will be given !  That is "The Secret" !*

----------


## Viola.V

> tani,kur une mendoj pozitivisht i pohoj vetes.
> 
> 1-çdogje qe kam nevoje vjen tek une lehte dhe automatikisht.
> 
> 2-une e hap zemren dhe le dashurine te hyje brenda.
> 
> 3-te kerkosh ndihme,me ben mua me te forte,te pranosh ndihme me ben me te zgjuar.
> 
> 4-une krijoj realitetin tim.
> ...


*That is not contradictore , but it's called "Positive Thinking" not "The Secret" from "The Law Of Attraction" .*

----------


## Viola.V

> Me pelqeu kjo fraza e fundit.Sepse,cdo gje ne jete,ka ndikimin tone shpirteror,ne raport me ngjarjet qe presim te ndodhin.*Rruga drejt nje suksesi,kalon nepermjet optimizmit* qe kemi brenda nesh.
> Me kete menyre,perballojme me pozitivisht,edhe nje deshtim.Apo nje sukses te humbur.Pra,kemi te bejme,me vete forcen e mendjes,te pergatise terrenin,per cdo lloj situate,thjesht duke menduar pozitivisht.
> 
> *Nejse,pas kesaj,fshihet nje filozofi gjigante.*Le te mos perpiqemi te shpjegojme cfare ndodh pikerisht ne universin e pafund,por le te kerkojme optimizmin ne universin tone te vogel shpirteror.


Gjithmone me duhet te ndreq dicka qe nuk shkon ne fjalet e tua :

*"Rruga drejt nje suksesi,kalon nepermjet optimizmit"* = Te jesh optimist do te thote te kesh prirje apo nje tendence, qe te shikosh anen me te favorshme te ngjarjes duke pritur rezultate te favorshme .Me nje fjale eshte Doktrine = doktrina qe bota ekzistuese eshte me e mira e gjithe boteve te mundshme .

Por qe ta arrish ate rezultat apo sukses nuk te duhet vetem optimizmi te duhet ajo qe quhet ATTITUDE = VENDOSMERI , QENDRUESHMERI apo Nje pozicion STATIK .
You really MUST know what you want !

If you don't have the right attitude then : " You don't get what you want , you get what you are ! "

Think Big !

And then again : "*Nejse,pas kesaj,fshihet nje filozofi gjigante*" = Nuk quhet filozofi gjigande quhet Simplicity or Straight To The Point !

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kur mendon pozitivisht terheq energji pozitive !!! 
> 
> 
> Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
> Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
> Ishalla fitoj 1 milion dollar ne lloto!
> ...


Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Nuk ke fituar asgje?Mjafton;qe ke terhequr energji pozitive.

----------


## xhafi

j


> Kush e ka pare dokumentarin "The Secret"?
> 
> I gjithe morali i ketij dokumentari eshte qe "Positive thinking attracts positive energy" Kjo filozofi po behet shume e me shume popullore kohet e fundit.
> 
> C'mendoni ju? 
> 
> Menyra si filmi e parashtron eshte se universi percepton valet qe kalojne ne trurin e njeriut dhe i jep ate qe i kalojne njeriut ne mendje. Dmth qe valet edhe mendimet ne trurin e njeriut terheqin energji pozitive ose negative.
> Filmi te keshillon qe te mendosh per ato qe do qe te te ndodhin e jo per ato qe nuk do qe te te ndodhin. Se kur ti mendon per nje gje shume, qofte ajo pozitive apo negative, ti e terheq ate energji. Universi nuk arrin te dalloje nqs ti e do apo nuk e do ate gje, keshtu qe nqs ti e mendon, do e terheqesh. Per gjerat qe nuk i do, mos i mendo, por mendo te kunderten. Psh kur mendon "nuk dua te ngelem ne klase", zevenedesoje ate mendim me "dua ta kaloj klasen".
> 
> ...


pse eshte
 Eshte shum e vertete qe te mendosh pozitivisht terheq energji pozitive mua me ndodhe.....por cur mendojme negativisht dhe terheqim energji negative si tja bejme....ashtu duhet te veprojme ashtu por pse ndihemi ndonjeher te mposhtur dhe te paafte per asgje....dhe gjerat qe me pare i cemi ditur tani na ducen sicur nuc i dim me..!!dhe pse duhet te varemi gjithmon nga opinioni i te tjerve pse duhet ta na intersoj se cfare mund te thon te tj cur vet jemi te paster...cjo gje me vret shum...mendoj gjithmon se cfare do thon te tj cur une them ose bej...duhet ta ndryshoj cete me patjeter se ceshtu nuc mundem te vazhdoj dot perpara....ju lutem me ndimoni..

----------


## Dashnori_84

> Kush e ka pare dokumentarin "The Secret"?
> 
> I gjithe morali i ketij dokumentari eshte qe "Positive thinking attracts positive energy" Kjo filozofi po behet shume e me shume popullore kohet e fundit.
> 
> C'mendoni ju? 
> 
> Menyra si filmi e parashtron eshte se universi percepton valet qe kalojne ne trurin e njeriut dhe i jep ate qe i kalojne njeriut ne mendje. Dmth qe valet edhe mendimet ne trurin e njeriut terheqin energji pozitive ose negative.
> Filmi te keshillon qe te mendosh per ato qe do qe te te ndodhin e jo per ato qe nuk do qe te te ndodhin. Se kur ti mendon per nje gje shume, qofte ajo pozitive apo negative, ti e terheq ate energji. Universi nuk arrin te dalloje nqs ti e do apo nuk e do ate gje, keshtu qe nqs ti e mendon, do e terheqesh. Per gjerat qe nuk i do, mos i mendo, por mendo te kunderten. Psh kur mendon "nuk dua te ngelem ne klase", zevenedesoje ate mendim me "dua ta kaloj klasen".
> 
> ...


Jam duke mesuar ne kete drejtim,kur po kam kohe, po besoj se e vertet esht....

----------

